# Bought my first one



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

WD 40 your hinges


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Now don't use that for clearing lav drains


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

MTDUNN said:


> Now don't use that for clearing lav drains


???


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Welcome to the club. You are now a Man !


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Carried it all day. Measured the depth on two manholes with it. Could feel the proficiency in the air


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice, but does it have an inside read? :whistling2:


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

Plumberman said:


> WD 40 your hinges


Don't some of the old timers use wax from a wax seal to lube them. (A new wax seal is preferable.)


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Lol, I bought one a few weeks ago as well and I don't know how I got by without it.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Don't some of the old timers use wax from a wax seal to lube them. (A new wax seal is preferable.)


Not sure, I would imagine.

WD for the new guys.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I seriously bought this thing for the sole purpose of posting a pic on here as I came across it buying more caution tape at local big box, been playing with it a lot and I can see why you guys like em. Wish I new more tricks with it


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> I seriously bought this thing for the sole purpose of posting a pic on here as I came across it buying more caution tape at local big box, been playing with it a lot and I can see why you guys like em. Wish I new more tricks with it


Do u have brass insert extention? Comes in handy for precison measurment


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 28997


looks like your in the passenger seat... do you have a chauffeur? haha


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice, a folding backscratcher.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I keep one one in the outside pouch of my tool bag. Customers know I mean business!


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Ok I admit I guess I could be considered a youngster around here. What are some applications/advantages for these? Is this what they used before tapes? Sorry for the ignorance, only one way to learn. Can someone give me a little info on these things.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

younger-plumber said:


> looks like your in the passenger seat... do you have a chauffeur? haha


Yep got a green horn with me. Been on the job about 8 months now. He shows up on time, doesn't mind the smell of poo, cleans the shop very well, hard commodity in today's market.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> Yep got a green horn with me. Been on the job about 8 months now. He shows up on time, doesn't mind the smell of poo, cleans the shop very well, hard commodity in today's market.


And he have a folding ruler too??


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

No but you can trust he will train with one


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

You will like it once you get use to it. Find an inside read and you'll like it a lot more.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Do they say inside read on the package ?? I looked at them the other day and figured il pass. Saw the extension one too. But didnt buy. How do you know it's an inside read ??

They seem very brittle to me. Not tryn to break a tool the first day it's in my bag. I'm a bit rough on tools. A Popsicle stick ain't gonna last long !!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Do they say inside read on the package ?? I looked at them the other day and figured il pass. Saw the extension one too. But didnt buy. How do you know it's an inside read ??
> 
> They seem very brittle to me. Not tryn to break a tool the first day it's in my bag. I'm a bit rough on tools. A Popsicle stick ain't gonna last long !!!!


Facepalmed......


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Facepalmed......


Oh yeah


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think it's a Yankee thing I ain't never seen one on job site. And I worked with some old school plumbers


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think it's a Yankee thing I ain't never seen one on job site. And I worked with some old school plumbers


Tex I am resigned to the fact that you won't try a folding ruler or a stove bolt. Lol

It doesn't diminish the fact that you are are a mech rock star


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I've tried a stove bolt when I cut that pluming strap junk out and installed all thread and clevis hangers. I use 3/8 nuts and washers not stove bolts. As for the ruler I want one but I want a good one and I guess an inside read. Y'all as holes won't explain in detail what an inside read means. I think it has to do with the way you bend it to read angles or maybe I don't really have a clue. What y'all learned as a green apprentice about folding rulers y'all take for granted. I have no one around here that uses them nor can show me the tricks and purpose of it. Not gonna buy one to just have it. I'm gonna use it. 

And thanks for the compliment .. I think !!
Lol. 
Ud think as LOng as me and RJ have been hazing new guys and chatting about circ pumps and dielectric unions he'd pass down some good info on folding rulers. Lol. Def Yankee


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Inside read is a right of passage. Only Yankees are aloud to know <snicker>

Edit:

A good stick ruler has an inside brass slider with precise measurements


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

mtdunn said:


> inside read is a right of passage. Only yankees are aloud to know <snicker>
> 
> edit:
> 
> A good stick ruler has an inside brass slider with precise measurements


 aloud????


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Wood. ?Or do they make fiberglass or plastic? I saw the brass slide out 
What's the best material ?


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> aloud????


You mean to tell me all this time that you are not a Freemason?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Why would u think he's a mason. ??

I just did a repipe at our Masonic lodge


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Good wooden ones are better than those china plastic crap


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Why would u think he's a mason. ?? I just did a repipe at our Masonic lodge


I remodeled the Portland chamber. Kitchen job.

I'm no mason but they asked me to join.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Good wooden ones are better than those china plastic crap


I have 5 or 8 wooden ones. A few ridgids no plastic though


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Did a whole boiler replacment job with a folding ruler..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok now some one explain the inside read thing ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ok now some one explain the inside read thing ??


 One is on the outside read and the other is inside read..


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i need to get pics of the ones i inherited from my wifes grandpa ... they still work wonderfully.. but i have honestly never seen the need for them in this trade i like my other tape measure ... and i cant bring my self to take these ones i have out the tool shed at home.... 
with that said when growing up in new zealand i had one in the tool room where i would fix/make anything i needed for the farm ... and it came in handy for those needs


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Do u have brass insert extention? Comes in handy for precison measurment


Called an extension rule. Particularly handy when we used to have to make up lead shower pans ( especially when replacing one when only few rows tile removed)
Get a TRUE inside measurement . 
Also, before smart phones, can make every letter of the alphabet while hiding from the boss in Don John . Just sayin ,,,


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think it's a Yankee thing I ain't never seen one on job site. And I worked with some old school plumbers


You haven't worked on any refinery jobs in Texas then.

Fitters and Instrument Fitters won't use a tape unless its outside of the 6' distance for the stick rule. 

I learned how to use one on the coal refinery I worked over the summer, now I carry it and my tape in my tool belt.

An inside read stick rule you can lay the stick flat on the surface to be measured. In other words if you have to measure 6" you just fold out the first stick and lay it next to the pipe or on top and it's a lot easier to get an accurate measurement.

The outside read when you pull out the first stick you can't lay it right on top of the pipe or to the side because you have the rest of the stick folded up. So whatever the width of the ruler is your that much above what your measuring...

May be clear as mud but its the best way I can explain it..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> You haven't worked on any refinery jobs in Texas then.
> 
> Fitters and Instrument Fitters won't use a tape unless its outside of the 6' distance for the stick rule.
> 
> ...


Awww..... you just spoil the fun we were having with Tex Mech..


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> Awww..... you just spoil the fun we were having with Tex Mech..


He gets butt hurt pretty quick and calls us a holes... Lol


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Lol. I talked to the oldest plumber we have. And he does have a folding ruler. Said he will show me a few things. Maybe il get one soon


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Lol. I talked to the oldest plumber we have. And he does have a folding ruler. Said he will show me a few things. Maybe il get one soon


How old is he??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Only mid 50s


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Inside read


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Thanks. I figured it out. Had to order the dam thing. No inside reads in the stores here. Dam u RJ dam u !!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Thanks. I figured it out. Had to order the dam thing. No inside reads in the stores here. Dam u RJ dam u !!!


I'm a outside read guy... thank you


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> I'm a outside read guy... thank you


Blasphemy!


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Plumberman said:


> Blasphemy!


I hate the outside read. It is getting harder to find the inside read type.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

5 pages and no one is willing to explain it's usefulness. Just do a google search and the uses just tumble out at you.
From a sister forum
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/folding-rulers-its-uses-advantages-please-3625/

http://www.foldingruler.com/hintstips.htm






Hines 57 neat trick from a fitter. Draw a 57" Dia circle with soap stone on pavement.
Each inch on the circumference is 1 degree. I did the radius [28 1/2 " on plywood ] .I was welding a total of 450ft of 3 ft. I beams with steel stifiner plates at various angles . 
the first leg with a metal sliding insert is used to add and subtract fractions... I will give an example.

If you need to make a subtraction lets say as an example 
4 5/16"- 2 3/8"... take 4 5/16 on the metal sliding portion of the leg, slide forward and align with 2 3/8" on the lower wooden portion of the leg, the answer is the projected metal portion of the slide which is 
1 15/16"








There is also a neat little trick an old carpenter showed me a while back... If you take a regular ruler and you stretch and bend it back aligning the tip of the ruler with the current year ( 2013 would be 113") then look at the last 2 digits of the year you were born, lets say 61 the number will align with your age which is 52

And that just a sample.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Both of our estimators use them with the slide. Absolutely priceless when needing dead-on accurate measurements for shower walls. A folding ruler and a laser cross are two of the most important tools we have.


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> 5 pages and no one is willing to explain it's usefulness. Just do a google search and the uses just tumble out at you. From a sister forum http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/folding-rulers-its-uses-advantages-please-3625/ http://www.foldingruler.com/hintstips.htm Video Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=555p_4IW2m4 Hines 57 neat trick from a fitter. Draw a 57" Dia circle with soap stone on pavement. Each inch on the circumference is 1 degree. I did the radius [28 1/2 " on plywood ] .I was welding a total of 450ft of 3 ft. I beams with steel stifiner plates at various angles . the first leg with a metal sliding insert is used to add and subtract fractions... I will give an example. If you need to make a subtraction lets say as an example 4 5/16"- 2 3/8"... take 4 5/16 on the metal sliding portion of the leg, slide forward and align with 2 3/8" on the lower wooden portion of the leg, the answer is the projected metal portion of the slide which is 1 15/16" There is also a neat little trick an old carpenter showed me a while back... If you take a regular ruler and you stretch and bend it back aligning the tip of the ruler with the current year ( 2013 would be 113") then look at the last 2 digits of the year you were born, lets say 61 the number will align with your age which is 52 And that just a sample.


thanks!! I was just about thinking the same thing!!! Everyone is cracking jokes about it but not a sole really knows how to use it and claims there "old school" Vic Berg showed me how to use one... Anyway... I got I rash of shxx for cracking jokes before.... All good now!... Plumb away men!!!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> Both of our estimators use them with the slide


I prefer an engineer's ruler. Mine's an Alvin made in W.Germany


----------



## rand17 (Nov 18, 2013)

Plumbus said:


> I prefer an engineer's ruler. Mine's an Alvin made in W.Germany


nice!!!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I tried a digital roller scale. Never got comfortable with it.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

...


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

^ put that on top of your tree


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Glue an OD tape around the perimeter. :brows:


----------

